# 95 240 brake calipers



## muchtomydelight (Oct 22, 2003)

what other models will fit for the rear brake calipers on a 95 240sx?? The previous owner decided that he didnt need rear brake shoes, and the caliper wont screw back in. A new one is 150 bucks and the core is not re-useable. Thanks for helpin a noob out.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

im pretty sure that 300zx(z32) calipers fit.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> im pretty sure that 300zx(z32) calipers fit.


i think so too  replacing a caliper would be a pretty good apportunity to do a z32 brake upgrade..


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

might as well grab the fronts 2...


----------

